# Traveling Light



## audreyjackson (May 19, 2012)

Traveling light... what are your tips and tricks guys?


----------



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Cut the handle off your toothbrush. Rip out the pages of the book after you have read them ha ha. When we travelled we went for light weight clothes like cotton that dries quick and don't need ironing. Cut back on too many bottles. Get shampoo and conditioner. That too can be your shaving gel. Make sure you take it in a backpack as easier to carry then case. Take travel wash for your clothes and wash them more regular. Get super absorb towel that dries quick they are smaller and take up less space in rucksack. Hope these few help. I know they sound obvious but when we went we got some of thesewrong and learnt the way.


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

dadefamily said:


> Cut the handle off your toothbrush. Rip out the pages of the book after you have read them ha ha. When we travelled we went for light weight clothes like cotton that dries quick and don't need ironing. Cut back on too many bottles. Get shampoo and conditioner. That too can be your shaving gel. Make sure you take it in a backpack as easier to carry then case. Take travel wash for your clothes and wash them more regular. Get super absorb towel that dries quick they are smaller and take up less space in rucksack. Hope these few help. I know they sound obvious but when we went we got some of thesewrong and learnt the way.


You´re travelling expert,


----------



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

I would not say expert just mistakes i learnt from. Most important item is the lonely planet book


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Whatever things you take make sure they do more than one function.....
Think reversible jackets that let you enjoy a night out in style and are useful for during the day.
Think shorts you can use as shorts, underwear or swimwear.
Think about getting one multi-adaptor plug for all your electronics by getting a common connector fitted. Many less cords!

Take less things and you can buy things at the location which become a part of the trip.

Most people take way too much stuff.......and never use it....


----------



## audreyjackson (May 19, 2012)

I very much agree to that


----------



## zoom (Jul 3, 2012)

Margaret River Accommodation is the best Accommodation of Australia


----------

